# Does smoking a pipe taste as good as the smell?



## miana_silvius

Growing up my stepfather smoked a pipe. Smelled so good!  Then when my Brother-in-law came to visit at Thanksgiving, it reminded me again how good they smelled. 

When you smoke a pipe, does it taste as good as it smells? This might be a stupid question but I had to ask. p


----------



## Hydrated

yes.


----------



## dmkerr

Depending on your own tastes and what kind of tobacco you smoke, it might taste BETTER than it smells!


----------



## d_day

dmkerr said:


> Depending on your own tastes and what kind of tobacco you smoke, it might taste BETTER than it smells!


 I find this to be the case more often than not.


----------



## ChronoB

It all depends. If someone is smoking aromatics, the smoke may smell like cherries or vanilla or something else. But aromatics don't taste like they smell. Now, if you're smelling a virginia or english blend, yes the taste and smell should compliment one another. Good blenders factor aroma and room note into how they blend their tobacco.

You can't assume that because a tobacco has a nice room note that you'll enjoy the taste (or vice versa). You may love the way a particular tobacco tastes, but not care for the smell. But following your nose is not a bad idea.


----------



## Vrbas

It took me several weeks of smoking and a number of different blends before I could honestly say "This taste like/better than it smells". It has a lot to do w/ body chemistry as well. Even now, smoking on 3 months, I would say there is still only a handful of blends that replicate the wonderful scent. Not that they taste bad outside of the correlation. 

The cool thing for me about pipe smoking is that it introduces your palate to a new taste (and maybe a harmful chemical or two :tu). Either way, when i first started smoking I tried to figure out that each tobacco had to taste like apples, or cherries, or toast, or pancakes, or wood, or hay, or fire, or dung, or whatever. But the more i smoke the more i appreciate all the NEW flavors that it has to offer. It doesn't necessarily have to represent a food or anything that we are already familiar with. In time you will appreciate the number of subtleties pipe tobacco has to offer.

A few that i think taste like that smell or better:

Dans Devil's Holiday
Stonehaven
BCA
TinderBox Reserve 1928


----------



## parris001

I used to be hard on aromatics and those who smoked them (sorry, on both counts) but today I've been enjoying Chocolate Mocha from our friends at Altadis. 

Tastes great, smells great burning or in the jar. Pick ya up some, you won't be sorry.


----------



## epyon26

Hydrated said:


> yes.


 :tpd:


----------



## dartplayer1

To me aromatics taste nothing like the smell not to say they taste bad at all there are even a some I like.

Now most english blends taste as good or better than they smell to me:2


----------



## perogee

epyon26 said:


> :tpd:


 :tpd:


----------



## rx2010

dartplayer1 said:


> Now most english blends taste as good or better than they smell to me:2


well yeah, since they smell like :BS

kidding, mostly, but unlit latakia grosses me out, but it tastes pretty good. It took me about 6 weeks before I could muster up the courage to try some, but I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Cigary

Depending on the brand of tobacco, a big fat yes. Wish I could still smoke a pipe but with my TMJ it makes for a bad situation.


----------



## miana_silvius

Next time I see rx2010 i'll have to ask for instructions. LOL

Maybe invest in a good smoking jacket......Oh and a pipe. Ha.


----------

